# Agility Equipment



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson and I have started out agility training awhile ago. I already have a couple of agility equipment at home. I am looking at some of the contact equpiment and they are expensive. Does anyone know a website or book or anything on how to build your own equipment (ex. contacts)?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What contact behavior are you training?

There's this book:
http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTA232

But ultimately, I would recommend getting a board, painting/applying sand...and use that to teach and proof your contact behavior. Save the rest of the money for classes, ring rentals, books/DVD's or entry fees. SO much of the early training and proofing can be done with a plank, I only typically recommend students get a couple of jumps and a plank for training. More can be good... but also might distract you and keep you from using "good training".


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

this site has decent prices

www.affordableagility.com


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Agreeing with RedDogs. I've been doing agility for 8 years or so and I don't have contact equipment other than a teeter that lives in my basement and is never used now that my older guy has finally gotten over his teeter fear. 

I have and use regularly 3 or 4 jumps, weave poles, a plank, and occassionally a tunnel. 

If I had the room or money for contact equipment, I would suck it up and buy it from an agility supplier. It only takes one bad experience on a piece of contact equipment to really mess up a dogs contacts - something that can set you back a long time in training.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I already have a couple of jumps, tunnel, weave poles, and a chute. I just want to get a teeter for home so I can work on it when we are not in class. Cause I know that it is going to take a while for him to get use to it, like it took my other dog Kailey a while. I am not looking for a A-frame or dogwalk right now cause Jackson has that down form class.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

There is something called a "contact trainer" you can get, that is much less expensive. The issue with "making" contact equipment is sturdiness. Most "pvc" bases are not meant for dogs over 60# so that could be dangerous. 

My DH made us a teeter. We love it. It lives outside, is made of wood, heavier than snot, but it is also adjustable. Right now it is 12" and Quinn is doing it to get used to movement under her feet without the concussion of a big drop. She is not old enough for big contacts yet. That and a table are the only contact things I have. 

Here is a picture of a contact trainer from Mark's Agility Equipment in Toledo OH (or near there)

http://www.marksagilityequipment.com/

Ann


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I am building a teeter from plans in the book "Dog Agility Equipment Construction Instructions" by Ann Embry. The PVC base design seems sturdy.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Back in HS my Dad and I (more like I just watched, lol) crafted a a very sturdy teeter totter base using thick UV resistant pvc pipe. This actually lives in my backyard right now sans plank which is still at the parents house. I don't need it yet- Plank was easy though, just bought one from the store and painted it with sand mixed in. It wasn't very expensive to build.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I had a few links saved but some are not good links anymore. 

http://www.mfrye.com/agilityeq/mini.html

http://flashpaws.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=68

http://members.peak.org/~helix/Agility/

http://www.caninecrib.com/dog/training/agility-course.asp

http://www.ehow.com/way_5886812_homemade-agility-equipment-pvc.html

http://www.dogplay.com/Activities/Agility/agilitye.html

That should get you started.


----------

